# Nombre de caractères maxi des fichiers web ?



## pierre22 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Lors de la création d'une galerie photo avec Photoshop, certaines photos n'apparaissent pas dans la galerie générée. (un cadre blanc s'affiche à leur place). J'ai constaté que leur nom de fichier était trop long. 

Qui peux me dire quel est le nombre de caractères maximal pour fichier.psd ou autre qui sera transformé en .jpg par la galerie web photo de Photoshop. 

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2009)

generalement on exede pas les 255 characteres (ASCII) certain FS surporte beaucoup plus, mais dans soucis de securité on garde cette mesure. 

pour ce qui est des http query_string le maximum est de 1024


----------



## pierre22 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta réponse.
Mais la galerie photo web de Photoshop, n'en accepte même pas 35.
Les caractères en surplus s'affichent ainsi : ###, et n'affiche pas ces photos.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.
> Mais la galerie photo web de Photoshop, n'en accepte même pas 35.
> Les caractères en surplus s'affichent ainsi : ###, et n'affiche pas ces photos.



characteres d'url: _-[A-Za-z0-9] les # ont un role specifique il tronquent l'url a charger, donc fichier introuvable


----------



## pierre22 (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci de ton aide.

J'ai trouvé. Le nombre maximal de caractères pour générer une galerie web avec photoshop est de 31 (extension comprise).


----------

